# Leeds entemological fair



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

*Leeds entemological fair*
*28 september 2008*

*Blackburn Hall *
*Commercial Street *
*Rothwell *
*Leeds*

doors open @ 11am - 4pm


should be around 50 tables 

still tables available @£10
all enquiries to sarah @ 07766553183


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

come on folks , 
this is a new venture & needs support .
its one of very few northern invert shows this year .
if we support it , we get 1 every year !!


----------



## firecracker (Feb 29, 2008)

*i be there*

great its a date we need more here in the north: victory:


----------



## cactusfat (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll be there! :d


----------



## re-action (Mar 26, 2008)

Count me in, at last a show not too far away that I can go too.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Actually I may go if it's in end of September give me something to enjoy before going back to uni. Plus my gran lives a few miles away in Methley so girlfriend can have a natter with her while I browse.


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

we will def be there


----------



## mikesully (Apr 30, 2008)

this may be a stupid Q but can u buy rep's there?


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

mikesully said:


> this may be a stupid Q but can u buy rep's there?


no mate ,
its an invert show, hence the name : victory:


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

anyone who was at the bts could/should have picked up a flyer for this show.
just shout if you did , i want to see if the advertising worked at all:whistling2:


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

damn a show near me FINALLY and no reptiles :censor:


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

blue-saphire said:


> damn a show near me FINALLY and no reptiles :censor:


youve already got gals though ,
maybe its time to buy more inverts ? :2thumb:


----------



## pixieboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Got sent a flyer from The Spider Shop.
Anyone know what sellers will be there yet? wanna start getting my shopping list together.:whistling2:


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

pixieboy said:


> Got sent a flyer from The Spider Shop.
> Anyone know what sellers will be there yet? wanna start getting my shopping list together.:whistling2:


glad he's sending em out , he promised he would when i gave him them .
the only sellers i can confirm (having not spoken to sarah in a while) 
are 
mothman
exotic pets
tarantulabarn
(moi)
there was a big response from people (sellers & buyers alike) at the bts last month.
but thats the last time i spoke to sarah (the organiser)
i will try to get an updated list asap

btw spidershop will take tables if they get a decent response from their customers regarding the flyers
so get emailing : victory:


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

still not got a full list of sellers , but with booked tables numbering around the 30 mark already ,
i think there should be something for everyone.
:2thumb:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

ill be there 100%. getting well into my bugs now . is this the next show where bugs will be available or are there any sooner?


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

i cant go to leeds or bradford... i aint got a turb on my head! :devil:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

no reptiles???:censor:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

nope no reps im afraid.


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> i cant go to leeds or bradford... i aint got a turb on my head! :devil:


look forward to not seeing you then dee daa :lol2:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

salad dodger said:


> look forward to not seeing you then dee daa :lol2:


i aint from sheffield so cant be a dee daa.. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> i aint from sheffield so cant be a dee daa.. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


yup im sorry , 
you would be a daa dee :lol2:


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

try born in northern ireland pal.. aint local at all.:whistling2:


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

Snake_Pliskin said:


> try born in northern ireland pal.. aint local at all.:whistling2:


sorry again then : victory:






you would be a non turban wearing - diddly diddly then :no1:


----------



## Sephiroth (May 1, 2007)

D**n it! It's _still_ ages away! It was ages away when I last checked!

Can't wait!!!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: 

All those lovely bugs!


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

quick bump:whistling2:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

_I have been asked by a friend to sell his entire tarantula collection, which is a shame as it is always a sad moment when someone leaves the hobby, but needs must so here goes,_
_All tarantulas come in their tanks and can be collected from Brighton, or reserved for the Leeds show payment can be paypal (preferred) or cash/cheque/postal order_

_If they are sexed it will say, any without are unsexed _
*All are adult/subadult unless marked juv*


_Whilst I have no individual picky I have pictures of the whole collection that I can email you, pm or email me for these, _

_There are more but here is a selection_

_Please remember these come with the tanks and cannot be posted_

_These come in 12x12 exo terra tanks_

_1 Nhandu coloratovillosus AF 30.00_
_2 Haplopelma lividum AF 30.00_
_3 Brachypelma emilia AF 45.00_
_4 Lasiodora klugi AF 55.00_
_5 Brachypelma smithi AF 55.00_
_6 Lasiodora parahybana HUGE AF 40.00_
_7 Cromatopelma cyaneopubescens AF 45.00_
_8 2 x Lasiodora parahybana 35.00 each_
9 Pterinochilus lugardi 35.00
10 2 x Grammostola aureostriata 35.00 each
_11 Psalmopoeus irminia 35.00_
_12 2 x _Grammostola actaeon 35.00 each
_13 Grammastola rosea 25.00_
14 Thrixopelma puriens 25.00
15 Davus faciatum 45.00
_16 Psalmopoeus cambridgei 40.00_

These are Juv-Sub adult and in smaller plastic tanks
_17 __Grammastola rosea 20.00_
18 _Pterinochilus murinus 20.00_
19 _Brachypelma albopilosum 30.00_
20 Acanthogonatus Francki 40.00
21 _Cromatopelma cyaneopubescens 40.00_
22 _2 x Brachypelma verdezi 40.00 each_
23 Nhandu chromatus 30.00

 These are sub ad-ad and in medium plastic tanks
_24 __Pterinochilus murinus 20.00_
25 _Brachypelma auratum 25.00_
26 _Avicularia purpurea 35.00_
27 _2 x Brachypelma albopilosum 30.00 each_
28 _2 x Grammastola rosea 20.00 each_
29 Ceratogyrus bechuanicus 35.00
30 _Cromatopelma cyaneopubescens 35.00_
31 _Nhandu coloratovillosus 25.00_

These are in large exo terras and adult
32 Avicularia sp Guyana 25.00
33 _Pterinochilus murinus 25.00_

_These are in medium plastic tanks and adult_
_34 __3 x Pterinochilus murinus 25.00 each_
_35 _Grammostola aureostriata 30.00
_36 __Ceratogyrus cornuatus 30.00_
_37 _Eucratoscelus pachypus 30.00
_38 __Grammastola rosea 20.00_
_39 __Psalmopoeus cambridgei 25.00_

_These are in large plastic tanks and adult_
_40 __Ephebopus murinus 35.00_
_41 __Citharischius crawshayi 55.00_

_These are in 12 x 18 glass exo terra and adult_
_42 __Poecilotheria regalis 45.00_
_43 __Poecilotheria striata 55.00_

_These are in medium flat exo terra and sub/adult_
_44 __Phormictopus cancerides 30.00_
_45 _Aphonopelma chalcodes 35.00
_46 __Acanthoscurria geniculata 35.00_
_47 __Brachypelma smith 45.00_
_48 _Acanthoscurria brocklehursti 35.00
_49 __Brachypelma albopilosum 30.00_
_50 __Lasidora striatipes 30.00_
_51 __Brachypelma vagans 30.00_
_52 __Brachypelma schroderi 55.00_
*53 *_Aphonopelma seemanni 45.00_


*Please PM or Email me at [email protected] to reserve or collect*


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

woo im off ,the ones in kettering are too far and the one in york doesant sell live bugs so that was a bummer i might see you there :lol2:


----------



## PawsForThought (Sep 7, 2007)

think you might have missed it, Ginna. :blush:

We went last year (visiting, not selling) and it was great! 

Anyone know if there is another one on this year?


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

ginna said:


> woo im off ,the ones in kettering are too far and the one in york doesant sell live bugs so that was a bummer i might see you there :lol2:


oopsi thought it was for this year that is a real bummer i diddnt see the date of the last post :blush: oops


----------

